# how can i post video??



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hello there ,,,

im trying to post a video ???
anyone??

anna


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You will need to load it onto a website such as YouTube.com and then post the link to it here.


----------

